

Show HN: Top Movies, a new and powerful way to browse movies - elmarks
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/top-movies-zoomable-timeline/id705660954

======
ddp26
I don't have an apple device to test this on, but based on the description,
this could probably be used to browse/visualize a lot of things other than
movies.

